
Netflix has 175 days left to pull off a miracle or its all over - rohil_nair
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/05/21/netflix-has-175-days-left-to-pull-off-a-miracle-or-its-all-over/#3327c37475c4
======
epiphanitus
The author assumes that there can be no overlap between Netflix customers and
Disney customers. I imagine that for most consumers who cut the cord would be
willing to pay for more than one streaming service, especially considering how
cheap they are. And every streaming service has to compete with video games
and Twitch.

Disney's content library will certainly get their streaming services in
households with kids, but that doesn't necessarily mean the grown-ups will
cancel Netflix.

It is an interesting question as to how long the streaming services will
sustain their foregoing profits for market share and what effect that will
have on spending habits.

